# Sharing some warmth for your souls,



## zember311 (Feb 2, 2008)

I was a northern boy for many years till I mande the move, and I do and dont miss the cold , snow, sleet, hail. winds. 


So I figured to offer you some warm photos to get those through the final stretch of winter







It's amazing, I fought for years to get the time and money to hit the beaches, now they are only miles from every direction and I almost found myself taking them for granted.


----------



## zember311 (Feb 2, 2008)




----------



## zember311 (Feb 2, 2008)




----------



## zember311 (Feb 2, 2008)




----------



## PolishWineP (Feb 2, 2008)

You're killin' me! Just killin' me!


----------



## moto-girl (Feb 2, 2008)

Thank you, thank you, thank you! All the world is not a frozen tundra! I just came home from buying myself fresh flowers. Its amazing what a little bouquet does for the soul. But, looking a beach pictues is wonderful; I can smell salt in the air, hmmmm.


----------



## zember311 (Feb 2, 2008)

moto-girl said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you! All the world is not a frozen tundra! I just came home from buying myself fresh flowers. Its amazing what a little bouquet does for the soul. But, looking a beach pictues is wonderful; I can smell salt in the air, hmmmm.




Your welcome






I love it down here, I had to overcome the AMOUNT of people in my area, coming from the hills, it was one heck of a life change.


But now being here, I could not think of ANY other place I would want to be. 


Because of all the people, you feel ALIVE you want to go out and explore the world that is outside the safety of our dwelling.


The weather is almost always enjoyable which effects the morale of people so greatly. 


I remember living in PA, when it was rainny or cold, people were miserable, cranky and rude.


down here as long as the sun is out, and you can be passive with other;s and their road rage, which is everywhere anymore, people are happy, laid back and for the most part friendly..


Unless it drops below 70



or it's a rainy day, then people get effected by the weather.


Feb , and I spent 4 hours at the beach today, boats all over the water ways, waves crashing at the shore, people holding hands and walking the water;s edge, and poor Heather getting attacked by those horrid seagulls when she opened a bag of mustard spice pretzels.












Well, I wasn't laughing then , 














But it's funny now.




P.S~~~~~


If Wade steps in here with a animated smiley face being attacked by a seagull I will FALL off my seat.


And thank him









*Edited by: zember311 *


----------



## zember311 (Feb 2, 2008)

PolishWineP said:


> You're killin' me! Just killin' me!




i'm sorry


----------



## Wade E (Feb 2, 2008)

Would i do something like that?


----------



## Tomy (Feb 2, 2008)

Is the secondt picture the intercostal water way? When my ship comes in I am going to move to Marathon Fla in the keys. Build a little 24ft sloop and sail overnight to Key West a couple of times a month, and drop anchor get out my guitar retreive the jug of home made wine cooling in the blue waters, then invite a dozen or so colledge girls to party.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 2, 2008)

Ahhh...that was refreshing.


----------



## zember311 (Feb 2, 2008)

Tomy said:


> Is the secondt picture the intercostal water way? When my ship comes in I am going to move to Marathon Fla in the keys. Build a little 24ft sloop and sail overnight to Key West a couple of times a month, and drop anchor get out my guitar retreive the jug of home made wine cooling in the blue waters, then invite a dozen or so colledge girls to party.




The first photo is at the keys,


the second was the inter at clearwater beach,


The others are all western side FL in the pinellas county area looking straight to the gulf west.


Let me know if you need some weekend work building that dream of yours



I don't know any college girls, but i can pick up a six string and drink my keep







*Edited by: zember311 *


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Feb 2, 2008)

Great pics, Would make a couple really nice labels.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 2, 2008)

I loved Key Largo and Key West....my kind of town....In the 'old days'.


----------



## zember311 (Feb 3, 2008)

wade said:


> Would i do something like that?




Now that was funny



Even funnier when Heather did NOT find it funny






So I was in the dog house after that one. I had to do the dishes to redeam myself. But I will tell you one thing, having to wash 3 cups, 2 pans and a handful of silverware was well worth it






I wasn't going to be the one to tell her I wash more things everyday just checking my S.G's









*Edited by: zember311 *


----------



## grapeman (Feb 7, 2008)

Since you are from the North, I thought I would remind you what it is like up here this time of year. All you guys talking about how nice it is down there and spring is in the air, up here we are just getting back into the snowy return of the Jet Stream(and I don't mean the Gulf Stream). The kids came home early yesterday. Whole storm totals expected as of yesterday 2-4 inches, but we had 6 by the time the kids got home. Then overnight they were saying 5-9 inches and by this morning they were saying 10-16. We currently have 14 inches of fresh snow with about a foot left from earlier snows. 


I didn't want to venture out into it too far so here are just a couple quick shots from near my office.















*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## bj4271 (Feb 7, 2008)

Appleman,


I miss that!


----------



## moto-girl (Feb 7, 2008)

Please keep the sunny pictures coming. We got 15 inches yesterday of fresh snow. The interstate was shut down and the National Guard called out to help stranded motorists. I believe they were on snowmobiles. Oh yes, another storm is headed our way tomorrow.



Please send wine


----------



## moto-girl (Feb 7, 2008)

Feeling a little better now, driveway has been shoveled and I can see my car. Just opened a nice Cab to drive away the winter blues.


----------



## zember311 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## zember311 (Feb 7, 2008)

I miss the snow !!!!


But not as much as I would miss then warmth of that photo I took last weekend


----------

